# mullet (haircut)



## drsiebenmal (Mar 4, 2011)

Πώς λέμε σήμερα αυτόν τον τρόπο κουρέματος, μοντέρνο στα Ογδόνταζ ;), (γουίκη εδώ, εικόνες εδώ) --που είναι γνωστός και από τον Προκόπιο  ως κούρεμα των Ούνων, όπως το εφάρμοζαν οι Βένετοι:

_2. Τότε οὖν, τοὺς Βενέτους αὐτοῦ ῥιπίζοντός τε, καὶ διαφανῶς ἐρεθίζοντος. Ἅπασα κατ' ἄκρας ἡ Ῥωμαίων ἀρχὴ ἐκινήθη, ὥσπερ σεισμοῦ ἢ κατακλυσμοῦ ἐπιπεσόντος ἢ πόλεως ἑκάστης πρὸς τῶν πολεμίων ἁλούσης. Πάντα γὰρ ἐν ἅπασι ξυνεταράχθη, καὶ οὐδὲν ἐφ' ἑαυτοῦ τὸ λοιπὸν ἔμεινεν, ἀλλ' οἵ τε νόμοι καὶ ὁ τῆς πολιτείας κόσμος, ξυγχύσεως ἐπιγενομένης ἐς πᾶν τοὐναντίον ἐχώρησαν. Καὶ πρῶτα μὲν, τοῖς στασιώταις τὰ ἐς τὴν κόμην, ἐς νεώτερόν τινα μετεβέβλητο τρόπον. Ἀπεκείροντο γὰρ αὐτὴν οὐδὲν ὁμοίως τοῖς ἄλλοις Ῥωμαίοις. Τοῦ μὲν γὰρ μύστακος καὶ τοῦ γενείου, οὐδαμῆ ἥπτοντο· ἀλλ' αὐτοῖς κατακομᾶν ἐπὶ πλεῖστον, ὥσπερ οἱ Πέρσαι, ἐς ἀεὶ ἤθελον. Τῶν δὲ ἐν τῇ κεφαλῇ τριχῶν τὰ ἔμπροσθεν, ἄχρι ἐς τοὺς κροτάφους ἀποτεμόμενοι, τὰ ὄπισθεν ἀποκρέμασθαι σφίσιν ἐπὶ μακρότατον λόγῳ οὐδενὶ εἴων· ὥσπερ οἱ Μασσαγέται. Διὸ δὴ καὶ Οὐννικὸν τὸ τοιοῦτον εἶδος ἐκάλουν._
[Απόκρυφη ιστορία, κεφ. Ζ]​


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 4, 2011)

Το λέμε χαίτη και ο τύπος που έχει τέτοιο κούρεμα "χαιτάς".
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/mouleti_153

Και μαλλί λασπωτήρας.
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/malli_laspotiras_10957


----------



## jurgarden (Mar 4, 2011)

Λασπωτήρας, αναφανδόν. Είχα καιρό να το δω αυτό...


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 4, 2011)

Υπάρχει και ο καραφλοχαίτουλας.
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/karafloxaitoulas_2451


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2011)

Και όταν το μοστράρει κυρία;





Από σελίδα του 2008.

*Mullet hairstyle voted ''Most Cringeworthy Craze Of All Time''*

London, Nov 21: With a short top, front and sides and flowing mane at the back, mullet was a rage in the Eighties, however, now the hairstyle has been voted as the ''most cringeworthy craze of all time''.

Beating other fashion disasters such as bum bags and leg-warmers, the horror hairdo has topped a poll of the worst crazes ever.

Top celebrity crimper Richard Ward says: "This awful hairstyle may have been OK in the Eighties, but this is one look that will never come back into fashion.

"It will go down in history as the world''s worst cut. Thank God it has gone for good." [...]​


----------



## SBE (Mar 4, 2011)

Όταν το μοστράρουν κυρίες είναι μόδα. Όταν το έχουν λατινοαμερικανοί ποδοσφαιριστές ή γερμανοί νταλικέρηδες είναι άλλο ανέκδοτο.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 4, 2011)

SBE said:


> Ότν το μοστράρουν κυρίες είναιμόδα.



Μόδα (αν και αμφιβόλου αισθητικής):





Όχι μόδα:


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2011)

Για το όνομα αναρωτιόμουν. Παραμένει «χαίτη»; (Για το θηλυκό τού «χαιτάς», όχι, δεν έχω νοσηρή απορία.)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 4, 2011)

Αν μιλάς για τα Ογδόνταζ, ναι. Αν όχι, δεν έχω ιδέα. Το πιο πιθανό είναι μιούλετ :)


----------



## Cadmian (Mar 4, 2011)

Δείτε και το μουλέτι.


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2011)

Σαν το «μουλτιμίντια» ένα πράμα...

Και, επειδή αναρωτιόμουν τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει με τον κέφαλο, λέει η W:
According to the Oxford English Dictionary, the term _mullet_ was "apparently coined, and certainly popularized, by U.S. hip-hop group the Beastie Boys", who used "mullet" and "mullet head" as epithets in their 1994 song "Mullet Head". Their fanzine, _Grand Royal Magazine_, was the first to use the term in print.


(Και για τους περαστικούς, για να μην παρεξηγηθούμε: [μάλετ])


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2011)

Είναι, τελικά, συγκινητικά τα ευρήματα με το _μουλέτι_, ιδίως καθώς εμπλουτίζει τη συλλογή μας με λέξεις κατεξοχήν τουρκογενείς, π.χ. _αμέτι μουχαμέτι, βιλαέτι, δοβλέτι, κουρμπέτι, μαραφέτι, μερεμέτι, μιλέτι, ρουσφέτι, σεκλέτι_. 

Στο slang.gr:
*μουλέτι* Εκ του αγγλικού _mullet_. Η μακριά πίσω και κατά προτίμηση κοντή μπροστά κόμη, η χαίτη. Χαρακτηριστικό των ανδρών στα 80s, των hillbillies και των μεταλάδων.

αλλά και *χαιταίος*:
Τύπος με χαίτη. Το λήμμα προέρχεται από τη συγχώνευση των λέξεων _χαίτη_ και _Χετταίος_.
Σημείωση: Οι Χετταίοι ήταν ένας λαός ινδοευρωπαϊκής καταγωγής που εγκαταστάθηκε στις πεδιάδες της Μικράς Ασίας στη 2η χιλιετία π.Χ.
Σημείωση 2: Οι Χαιτταίοι ήταν λαός ο οποίος κατέκλυσε όλη την υφήλιο στη δεκαετία του 80.

Κάπου εκεί τελειώνουν (ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς) τα ευρήματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 4, 2011)

Εμένα από την παραπομπή του Κάδμιου στο σλανγκ, μου άρεσε το _Χετταίος_, που μου θυμίζει με τη σειρά του τον ...Φαισταίο και την κόμη του:






Εντάξει, ξέρω ότι αυτό είναι από άλλο κούρεμα (ήαπεικονίζει ίσως, περικεφαλαία), αλλά...


----------



## Earion (Mar 4, 2011)

Μια σχολαστική διόρθωση στον Δόκτορα: ο τρόπος κουρέματος των Ούννων --και των χουλιγκάνων του Ιπποδρόμου της Κωνσταντινούπολης-- ήταν να ξυρίζουν τα μαλλιά όλα, από μπροστά μέχρι την κορυφή του κεφαλιού, μαζί και τα πλαϊνά, και να αφήνουν τη χαίτη να πέφτει πλούσια στην πλάτη. Το στιλ της φοβερής δεκαετίας του ογδόντα ήθελε ατίθασο μαλλί με πολύ όγκο στην κορυφή, δηλαδή περίπου αυτό:




Της ουννικής μόδας όσο κι αν έψαξα δεν βρήκα στο Διαδίκτυο εικόνα (είμαι βέβαιος όμως ότι έχει δοθεί αναπαράσταση από εξαίρετο καλλιτέχνη και επιφυλάσσομαι). Γι' αυτό και κάνω άλμα στο χρόνο και δίνω εικόνα από μιαν άλλη εντελώς εποχή, που όμως στο στιλ κουρέματος συμπίπτει:






Καλύπτεται βέβαια από το φεσάκι, αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι γίνεται αντιληπτό τι εννοώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 4, 2011)

Εγώ πάντως, απλώς επεξεργάστηκα το σχετικό λήμμα στη γουίκη χωρίς να εξετάσω σε βάθος το περιεχόμενο του χωρίου του Προκόπιου:

The mullet in the Classical Period

The 6th century Byzantine historian Procopius' Secret History describes the actions of some of the Blue faction:

First the rebels revolutionized the style of wearing their hair. For they had it cut differently from the rest of the Romans...clipping the hair short on the front of the head down to the temples, and letting it hang down in great length and disorder in the back, as the Massageti do. This weird combination they called the Hun haircut.​


----------



## Zazula (Mar 4, 2011)

Earion said:


> Της ουννικής μόδας όσο κι αν έψαξα δεν βρήκα στο Διαδίκτυο εικόνα (είμαι βέβαιος όμως ότι έχει δοθεί αναπαράσταση από εξαίρετο καλλιτέχνη και επιφυλάσσομαι).


Για εξαίρετο καλλιτέχνη δεν γνωρίζω, αλλά μήπως σου κάνει ο Shan-Yu;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 4, 2011)

Για μια φορά στη ζωή μου, έχω κι εγώ να βάλω το κατάλληλο για το νήμα γιουτιουμπάκι.
Billy Ray Cyrus: I want my mullet back.






Bell bottoms were really cool.
Cuttin' class an' skippin' school.
I 'member packin' that ol' fishin' pole.
Skinny-dippin' at a swimmin' hole.
Back light, red lights an' strobe lights too,
Were all the rage for me an' you.
Only one thing I miss more than that:
I want my mullet back.

I want my mullet back. 
My ol' Camaro, an' my eight-track.
Fuzzy dice hangin' loose an' proud.
ZZ Top, they're playin' loud.
A simple time, that's what I miss.
Your mini-skirt an' your sweet kiss.
Things are changin' man, an' that's a fact.
I want my mullet back.

I want my mullet back. 
My ol' Camaro, an' my eight-track.
Fuzzy dice hangin' loose an' proud.
Lynrd Skynrd, they're playin' loud.
A simple time, that's what I miss.
Your mini-skirt an' your sweet kiss.
Things are changin' man, and that's a fact.
I want my mullet back.

I want my mullet back. 
My ol' Camaro, an' my eight-track.
Fuzzy dice hangin' loose an' proud.
Bob Seger singin' an' I'm out in the crowd.
A simple time, that's what I miss.
Your mini-skirt an' your sweet kiss.
Things are changin' man, and that's a fact.
I want my mullet back.
 

Προσέξτε την περιγραφή του αυτοκινήτου του:

My ol' Camaro, an' my eight-track.
*Fuzzy dice hangin' loose an' proud.* 
ZZ Top, they're playin' loud.


----------



## Earion (Mar 8, 2011)

Ούννος μισθοφόρος του ρωμαϊκού στρατού (5ος αι. μ.Χ.)​


----------



## Zazula (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## daeman (May 6, 2021)

The Danish for ‘mullet’ is Bundesligahår, meaning ‘the hair of a German football player’.




__ https://www.facebook.com/OfficialQI/posts/4526927833988384





Google search: Bundesligahår


----------

